# Do you like this site layout ?



## toast (Dec 14, 2002)

Hiya all,

GoLive users will quickly realize this site I just built in a few hours this Saturday is a slight variation of a Site Template.

http://zolico.homedns.org/thinkhybrid/c3r/index.html

Anyway, what do you think ? Is it readable ? Are you lost ?

 Context
For those who don't read French, I'll explain: I study politics. In my institute, there is a small group of students who think the French Fifth Republic is outdated and that we need a Sixth one. This group is called the C6R (Convention for 6th Republic). We with some friends find this idea perfectly ridiculous, so this site is a parody and claims the 3rd Republic was fine, let's go back to it. Stupid, I know , I'm aiming at that.

 Which exlains
This specific context explains why the site colors are dark, old and anti-modern. It also explains the Times New Roman stylesheet which makes it far more old and old-fashioned than Arial or Verdana.

 W3C
Every page of this site is W3C valid.


----------



## twister (Dec 15, 2002)

I like it.  One change i would make is to make each page have a different picture.  Something revelenet to the conent of that page.

Twister


----------



## Trip (Dec 15, 2002)

I'd also try to find a more original image that didn't come off the GoLive CD. 
People will recognize it, true, but there are much more original things that could do.

Otherwise it's beautiful!


----------



## toast (Dec 15, 2002)

*Different picture for each page*: I'll try to find interesting pictures (maybe big OSX icons ?) to stick in there. I have difficulties finding such pictures because the color scheme of the website does not match very much with most pictures I found.

*Originality*: of course this is pathetic. As I was in a rush, I didn't even tried to find another picture. You'll notice I just threw a quick Heal Tool at the top left of the picture (even that was done in a rush).

I'm giving myself a week to make those two corrections. Thanks for your advice .


----------



## TommyWillB (Dec 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toast _
> *Anyway, what do you think ? Is it readable ? Are you lost ?*


 the French aside, I have a few comments:

1) I really don't like how the top navigation connects to the main section... It looks like it is trying to be an Amazon-like tabbed interface, yet it is not at all clear which tab I'm supposed to be on.

It needs some sort of "You are Here" thing...

2) I'm not a big fan of sites that have small content areas centered... almost like it was designed for an old 640x480 monitor... This is the same thing I have agains many Flash sites...

Make if fill my screen. If I have a big monitor, use it.

3) the text areas need some spacing between it and the pictures/edges... That would make it a bit easier to read.

4) I you are going to use black/brown colors, consider using a darker background instead of plain old white...


----------



## toast (Dec 17, 2002)

Those were all thought comments. They've gone to my to-change list. Thanks for such useful help, Tommy.


----------

